# Looking for a good breeder in KY



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to the forum, and it seems to be a great place to get info. 
I've been researching German Shepherds the past few months and believe one would be perfect for my family! The problem is: I've never bought from a breeder before and I'm not sure what to look for in one (my current dogs are rescues). I just want to be sure I'm getting a good, healthy dog that wont come with a million problems. I should also mention: I'm not looking to buy one until the end of this year/beginning of next year. I thought starting my search now would be better so I can have time to see what breeder i want to go with. 
I've been looking around at breeders and the closest one I'm finding is in Chattanooga, TN called Appleridge Kennels/Appleridge Obedience Family German Shepherds. They seem to love their dogs a lot from what I've read around on the site and I like the idea of them training before coming home. But are they a good breeder? Or does anyone know of a closer breeder to me? I'm located in Western, KY. So Chattanooga is a drive for me (about 5 hours); although, i'm willing to drive up to 6 hours for a good breeder. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am getting a male from Appleridge at the beginning of September. He is about 10 weeks old now and is currently being trained. I am stopping by to see him at the end of this month and would be happy to update you on how that visit is going and the progress that they are making with him. 

My experiences so far with Appleridge and the owner have been good. They have been very responsive to questions and very helpful. Good luck with your search.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think there were a couple members here who had medical issues with their dogs from the Canada kennel, you'd have to do a "search" here on the kennel..That's all I know of the kennel/breeder itself.

There are a few breeders in KY, mine came from kleinenhain (wanda) who's a member here.
Hopefully others will chime in with KY breeders so you wouldn't have to travel to far.

Good luck with your search.

*actually I did a quick search here, PM member Saphire who had one of their dogs, and Wild Wolf who posted they had some experience with them as well


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

Bridger2014 said:


> I am getting a male from Appleridge at the beginning of September. He is about 10 weeks old now and is currently being trained. I am stopping by to see him at the end of this month and would be happy to update you on how that visit is going and the progress that they are making with him.
> 
> My experiences so far with Appleridge and the owner have been good. They have been very responsive to questions and very helpful. Good luck with your search.



That would be fantastic if you could keep me updated on how that goes! 


And JakodaCD OA, I'll check kleinenhain out! And I'll message the members you listed about Appleridge, thank you!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another breeder in KY to keep in your files(I don't think he has pups at this time, but is worth contacting) K9 Motivation Dog Training


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Are you looking at showlines?

Jeff Lund is active in breeding, training, titling, showing his own breedings. He is on Franklin, KY area (below Bowling Green).

Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Upcoming Litters


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

Smithie86 said:


> Are you looking at showlines?
> 
> Jeff Lund is active in breeding, training, titling, showing his own breedings. He is on Franklin, KY area (below Bowling Green).
> 
> Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Upcoming Litters



I mean it'll be pet only (no showing off or competitions), so I'm not really looking for showlines and all - just a quality shepherd. I wanna be sure if I pay a lot of money I get a good dog that's healthy and will be healthy for years to come.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

This has been a good resource to read through, for me. It explains the different lines of German Shepherds. In my experience a reputable breeder will breed for specific line. Hope this helps some. 

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

I skimmed through it - Since I'm wanting more of a laid back and calmer deposition would a American Show Line be the type for me? I mean I do plan to maybe build a mini agility trial in my backyard to mix things up and have different ways for him to get exercise (if I can manage to teach him, not really going into competitions just for fun. And maybe frisbee and stuff ). 

Should I go for a dog with a stronger working drive to do these things? Or is that not necessary since I'm not looking to really get into it I guess you could say professionally - just fun?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The term showline is used to denote a type or style of GSD....the European Showlines basically are lower drive (than European working lines) and are 99.999% black and red/tan....the classic black saddle with red/tan legs and body....this type should be ideal for an active pet home...

If you are serious about agility even, a working line would be more suitable, a lower drive working line would still be fine...the showlines are bigger and not as agile....frisbee - IMO - is a big vet bill lottery ticket - jumping and leaping for any toy is also high risk for injuries

I would also recommend Jeff Lund - quite a few people who came here looking have been referred to him and have been pleased with their pups.

Lee


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> The term showline is used to denote a type or style of GSD....the European Showlines basically are lower drive (than European working lines) and are 99.999% black and red/tan....the classic black saddle with red/tan legs and body....this type should be ideal for an active pet home...
> 
> If you are serious about agility even, a working line would be more suitable, a lower drive working line would still be fine...the showlines are bigger and not as agile....frisbee - IMO - is a big vet bill lottery ticket - jumping and leaping for any toy is also high risk for injuries
> 
> ...


Alright, thank you so much!  I'll have to save the link of this thread so I can remember all the breeders mentioned and the lines that seem more suitable for my home. 
And if not frisbee would still playing fetch with a tennis ball okay? Or would that be too much of a risk as well? Thank you for telling me! I had no idea!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

as long as the dog is not leaping up in the air to catch....if you can keep the ball down at ground level...also, use a chuckit/chuckit type ball....tennis balls have glue on them and abrasive surface which is hard on the enamel on the dog's teeth

Lee


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

I will be sure to get that type of ball and try to keep it ground level, thank you again for all the information and help!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Reason I recommended Jeff is that you mentioned Appleridge.

And he is one of the very few breeders in KY that have trained and title more than 2 dogs, his dogs have gone into all venues.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I love this breeder.
Website speaks for itself.
NADAR K9 - News


Run from Appleridge. Run.


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Consider also a pup from Charlie Starr.... he is in Kentucky.
German Shepherds Kentucky


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I love this breeder.
> Website speaks for itself.
> NADAR K9 - News
> 
> ...


Is there any specific reason to stay away from them? I think I'll definitely go with one of the few breeders listed here.  


All the suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Toxin,,pm Saphire here, she can give you info on why she was unhappy with them


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Please please research your breeders thoroughly. The puppy you bring home is hopefully with you for 10+ years. It's not just the health of your dog that is so very important, the temperament plays an equally if not, more important role.

Carmspack Gus


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Again, check the breeders and the claims of experience in training, titling and pedigrees.

That is why I recommended Jeff. He has actually stepped on the field and titled dogs that he has trained (and bred), showed and koered.

Too many people infer experience in the above.


----------



## ToxinShep (Jul 16, 2014)

I think Jeff has higher drive dogs if I understood correctly, I talked to him and both NadarK9. I think I'm going to go with Nadar because they seem to have lower drive dogs that would fit more comfortably in my home.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Talk to Charlie Starr....

I still think Jeff would have a suitable pup....everyone's mental measurement of drives is different...

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Jeff has dogs that would fit. The temperaments are excellent and the dogs are open and approachable. Easily trained. 

He is an experienced breeder and experienced/proven trainer - proven testing and selection of puppies for all apects. To me, that would be critical.

Our 10 year and other child have been around his dogs; no issue.


----------



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

I too, have recently purchased a female GSD from Appleridge Kennels and have found Annette to be very easy to work with, remarkably vested in her lines and she has worked very hard to pair me with the right dog for my needs. Not only does she breed and has done so for a great number of years, but she trains and competes regularly. I have visited the kennel and training facility and been most pleased. I, like ToxinShep, have had additional training prior to taking the dog home (first week of October). I think the drive is worth it. It has been worth it for me (3.5 hours). Good luck!


----------

